# fat momma



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did not have a scale with me


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

those are some chunks. five like that and you would prob see some money. bigger one prob pushing close to 5lb i bet. pics are always hard to guess but its not average for sure.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Definitely over five pounds on the left.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice job!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhh Snap!  Both of those fish are nice ones.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Daaannnnnnggg! Those Bass would have gotten a smile out of me! ha ha


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Two very nice ones!


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice fish. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

WOW!!! Nice fish man. Them are pigs


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Both very nice fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

5 pounds, at the very least.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's an, "Oh Son!" and a . . . "Big O'l Pig!!!"




Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice fish!!!


----------

